# EMG update: passive sized are coming, sort of



## leonardo7 (Dec 14, 2011)

I just thought I would share that while I was at EMG yesterday and I saw in person the diagram for the new generation of EMG pickups coming in 2012. They will not be ready for NAMM though. They will be the same size as BKP covered pickups and will be as deep as Blackout phase 1 pickups. I stressed to them that it really needs to be a direct fit for your standard Seymour Duncan or Dimarzio passive to be an absolute home run but he said that's too hard to do and that they will work on it but at this point it looks to be moving forward so that you will have to route deeper like with phase 1 blackouts and you will also have to route a little on the edges like with BKP covered pickups. So there you have it.


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Dec 14, 2011)

It's about time... Now let's see if they update their site when they do and finally add the SA-7 to the listing too...


----------



## Metalus (Dec 14, 2011)

I dont understand why they wont just do what Seymour Duncan does


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Dec 14, 2011)

Metalus said:


> I dont understand why they wont just do what Seymour Duncan does



Right??? Wouldn't it be just as easy to do an EMG version of the Blackout Phase 1's???


----------



## Decipher (Dec 15, 2011)

As exciting as it is to hear this, it's also pretty dissapointing. I guess I'll just continue on with my plans of going the passive route until either EMG or SD get their shit together and make passive sized actives that are drop-ins.

I know they (SD and now EMG) say it's too difficult to fit everything in these smaller passive housings thus having to make the taller than standard housings, but in a world where technology is getting smaller and more advanced I have a hard time believing that they "can't" do it.


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 15, 2011)

Just because technology has come a long was doesn't mean the pre-amps have shrunk.

which is what I'm guessing is causing the pickups to be taller?


----------



## jam3v (Dec 15, 2011)

Decipher said:


> As exciting as it is to hear this, it's also pretty dissapointing. I guess I'll just continue on with my plans of going the passive route until either EMG or SD get their shit together and make passive sized actives that are drop-ins.
> 
> I know they (SD and now EMG) say it's too difficult to fit everything in these smaller passive housings thus having to make the taller than standard housings, but in a world where technology is getting smaller and more advanced I have a hard time believing that they "can't" do it.



My iPhone 4S, which is a 1GHz dual core processor computer, and a camera, and a 3G cell phone, is only slightly taller and wider and much much thinner than an EMG pickup. 

You're telling me they can't stuff those electronics into a standard-pickup sized case?!

*confused*


----------



## SYLrules88 (Dec 15, 2011)

the first computers took up entire large rooms and they found a way to shrink them down to something slightly bigger than a credit card! i think EMG can shave a little off the sides.

that being said, if i worked for SD or EMG, its not like id be excited about altering my design to match that of my competition.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 15, 2011)

EMG isn't building smart phones and computers... They build guitar pickups. Far be it for me to believe that perhaps they haven't figured it out bc they haven't put in the same effort a lot of computer/cell phone makers have. Why? There's a prodigious difference in the demand for such a thing.

I'd wager the ratio of iPhone owners to EMG owners is massive.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 15, 2011)

jam3v said:


> My iPhone 4S, which is a 1GHz dual core processor computer, and a camera, and a 3G cell phone, is only slightly taller and wider and much much thinner than an EMG pickup.
> 
> You're telling me they can't stuff those electronics into a standard-pickup sized case?!
> 
> *confused*



Thing is, the preamp DOESN'T HAVE TO BE on the bottom of the pickup, it can be moved to the control cavity, no problem. Much like blackout modular preamp.


----------



## cyril v (Dec 15, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> Just because technology has come a long was doesn't mean the pre-amps have shrunk.
> 
> which is what I'm guessing is causing the pickups to be taller?



So they can do it with 6-string pick-ups perfectly fine, but for some reason they have no clue what to do when it comes to 7-string pickups? I'm pretty sure the size of preamp is exactly the same.

Hell, even Duncan have the modular BMP-1 which is a reasonable solution and all they would need from there is to make a pick-up the correct size. It's not exactly optical physics here.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 15, 2011)

^ THAT is a good point. If anything since the route for a 7 string pup is also slightly wider you'd think that the extra space provided would be sufficient. Have they mentioned anything about building the preamps differently as of late? Even if that were the case it still doesn't explain the 6 string pups I don't think.


----------



## jam3v (Dec 15, 2011)

Right, exactly. It's probably the "EMG Look" they don't want to compromise, and I don't blame them.

I remember growing up, Metallica being my favorite band, I always noticed that the pickups in James' and Kirk's guitars were 'different.' The first decent guitar I bought had EMG's in it because of this. Had they been SD's or Dimarzios I never would even thought about the kind of pickups in the guitar.

I doubt it has anything to do with their ability to squeeze the preamp into a smaller space. What's a preamp anyway? A couple of resisters and capacitors? Give me a break 

For example, here's a preamp from EMG's own website. Looks pretty small to me. It's only even that big because of the switch:

http://www.emgpickups.com/products/index/135/142/4


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm just a little bit lost. How would making them slightly shorter compromise the EMG look?


----------



## jam3v (Dec 15, 2011)

Maybe I misread something along the way in this thread, but if depth is the only thing they can't seem to figure out, then my argument above is invalid. However, I still find it hard to believe they can't technically achieve this goal.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 15, 2011)

Another thing is- even if there _was_ some hidden issue with the height and the preamp, what would be the problem with a slightly taller pickup? Most cavities have plenty of air under the pickup once it's adjusted, and I don't think we're talking anything more than a few mm, if anything at all.

With all said and done, I still think cyril v's point is the best, and I don't see why it shouldn't be possible to make it true passive sized like the Phase I. Or even uncovered like you can do with SD's modular preamp.


----------



## Key_Maker (Dec 15, 2011)

It's not the preamp, is the size of the coils that can't be smaller without compromise sound/tone/whatever, and that's the main problem i think, i remember that i saw a six string EMG all fucked up and the coils almost touch the side of the pickup.

I really don't care about this, i will keep using them in my guitars.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 15, 2011)

^There are a few pictures of an 81 dismantled if you scroll down on this page. Looks like there's ample room.

I don't really mind the look of the big blocky covers, though. The problem is only with swapability. In fact, I like the look enough that I have thought about installing the P90-sized six string EMGs in a future build because it seems like the only way to get that aesthetic in a six string version (it might even be sleeker with the P series).


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 1, 2012)

let's all wait and see what this bad boy looks like and until one or a few of the lads here on SS.org have given it a go


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 6, 2012)

UPDATE: These are not too far off. EMG is just waiting on Schecter to give em the exact dimensions that Schecter prefers as they will be buying a shit ton and want to use them in some new 7 string models. I guess its gonna be up to Schecter to decide the dimensions on these. Don't fuck this one up Schecter!


----------



## sevenstringj (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 7, 2012)

sevenstringj said:


>



 Only evidence I can provide is my word! I am an EMG endorsee! I also live in the same town as EMG. Im also friends with the guy who has been doing the research, testing the prototypes and helping design these new pickups. I will post info as I hear it straight from the source itself.


----------



## sell2792 (Mar 8, 2012)

EMG needs to get their shit together. They've had 20 years to work on this, and still now they can't? Come on now, that's hard to believe.


----------



## BenSolace (Jan 4, 2013)

Hate to bump an old thread, but it's now 2013 and (as far as I have seen) there is still no sight of these. Shame, I want 707x's in my RGD, but will not route the body!


----------



## Decipher (Jan 4, 2013)

terrible1 said:


> Hate to bump an old thread, but it's now 2013 and (as far as I have seen) there is still no sight of these. Shame, I want 707x's in my RGD, but will not route the body!



I honestly thought about bumping this one the other day. There's a little less than 3 weeks 'til NAMM so don't get your hopes up yet! I've also got my fingers crossed.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 4, 2013)

EMG really needs to do this if they want more people to buy their 7 string pups...


----------



## BenSolace (Jan 4, 2013)

It's really frustrating! I wouldn't even mind having to route the pickup cavities a little deeper to accomodate them, but I will not remove the ability to revert back to direct mount passive sized pups if I should decide to...


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 4, 2013)

So heres the scoop. I was at EMG yesterday. Looks like their main focus is on the various metal covers they will be releasing for all existing pickups. They will have the 7 and 8 string version prototypes of the 57/66 at NAMM but nothing will be available for a while. Also, they wont be true passive size. They will be the same size as BKP covered pickups which means routing along the corners. Rob has also given the go ahead to start prototypes and production on an 85-7 and 81-8.


----------



## Chuck (Jan 4, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> So heres the scoop. I was at EMG yesterday. Looks like their main focus is on the various metal covers they will be releasing for all existing pickups. They will have the 7 and 8 string version prototypes of the 57/66 at NAMM but nothing will be available for a while. Also, they wont be true passive size. They will be the same size as BKP covered pickups which means routing along the corners. Rob has also given he go ahead to start prototypes and production on an 85-7 and 81-8.



Sounds awesome.


----------



## frank falbo (Jan 4, 2013)

I love this thread. I think everything I ever wanted to say is contained in this post from over a year ago when they were just around the corner:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2677705-post29.html

My favorite quote of myself:


> ...their own mold making in-house. They could do it in a week. Hear that? Pick any week over the past ten years. That could have been THE week.


Now it's eleven.  I love those guys.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> they wont be true passive size. They will be the same size as BKP covered pickups which means routing along the corners.


----------



## Decipher (Jan 5, 2013)

Still have to route?? Ugh, sorry EMG but you fail hard. Cool news about the 57/66 combos for the 7 & 8 string range I guess...... But I mean really, change one large route for another smaller route. I guess there really is no winning with EMG for 7 strings.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 5, 2013)

Seriously, I'm really upset about it now. I was hoping for DROP IN replacements, not smaller soapbars.






Oh well, at least Seymour Duncan actually listens to their customers and DiMarzio knows what to release.


----------



## BenSolace (Jan 5, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> So heres the scoop. I was at EMG yesterday. Looks like their main focus is on the various metal covers they will be releasing for all existing pickups. They will have the 7 and 8 string version prototypes of the 57/66 at NAMM but nothing will be available for a while. *Also, they wont be true passive size. They will be the same size as BKP covered pickups which means routing along the corners.* Rob has also given the go ahead to start prototypes and production on an 85-7 and 81-8.



Does that comment refer to just the 57/66 7 string versions, or can I take that as confirmation that passive sizes will be introduced for ALL models?

I don't even mind routing the corners out a bit, as I prefer covered pickups.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 5, 2013)

terrible1 said:


> Does that comment refer to just the 57/66 7 string versions, or can I take that as confirmation that passive sizes will be introduced for ALL models?



PLEASE let it be this. I'd love for TRUE passive-sized 7 and 8-string 81-7's, 81-8's, 707's, 708's, and 85-7's.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jan 6, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> So heres the scoop. I was at EMG yesterday. Looks like their main focus is on the various metal covers they will be releasing for all existing pickups. They will have the 7 and 8 string version prototypes of the 57/66 at NAMM but nothing will be available for a while. Also, they wont be true passive size. They will be the same size as BKP covered pickups which means routing along the corners. Rob has also given the go ahead to start prototypes and production on an 85-7 and 81-8.



Just to be clear, so are you saying that the 7-string pickups will have a metal cover option? What will they look like then, a metal soap bar shape with pole pieces?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 6, 2013)

Wait so does this mean the 707 wasn't essentially a 85-7? I was always under the impression that it was.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 6, 2013)

terrible1 said:


> Does that comment refer to just the 57/66 7 string versions, or can I take that as confirmation that passive sizes will be introduced for ALL models?
> 
> I don't even mind routing the corners out a bit, as I prefer covered pickups.





Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Just to be clear, so are you saying that the 7-string pickups will have a metal cover option? What will they look like then, a metal soap bar shape with pole pieces?



My understanding was that their goal is to be doing all existing models in the smaller sized metal covers option. Im not sure if the soap bar size will have the metal covers but I dont think so. There will be a letter added to the models name such as an H which will mean that they are the smaller metal cover. So it will be like 707-H. The exposed pole pieces are on the new 57/66 type pups, not for existing models. I saw 6 different shades of metal covers including shiny brass, chrome and a darker chrome and then each in a brushed version as well. Theres also some interesting Zakk Wylde metal covers coming.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 6, 2013)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Wait so does this mean the 707 wasn't essentially a 85-7? I was always under the impression that it was.



I actually asked about this when he told me they are working on an 85-7 and he says the only similarity between the 85 and the 707 is the output is nearly the same. Besides that they are two completely different pickups. So its a total myth that the 707 is a 7 string version of the 85. The 707 was designed by tweeking a bass pickup. Thats why they started making 7 string pickups in soap bars.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh okay that makes a lot of sense now. Maybe the 85-7 will be a nice crossover in tone between the 707 and 81-7. That'd be pretty sweet! 
I wonder if they would ever offer a six string 707? 606


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 6, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> My understanding was that their goal is to be doing all existing models in the smaller sized metal covers option.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 6, 2013)

So they're going to have tabs similar in size to the BKP 7 string pups? Then by all means shouldn't we just be able to file the tabs? Or are they making a slightly smaller soapbar? Because if so that would be completely retarded. 
"Oh yeah you guys want a passive sized 7 string pup? Yeah we'll go ahead and make it just a little bit smaller. Fuck you"


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jan 6, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> My understanding was that their goal is to be doing all existing models in the smaller sized metal covers option. Im not sure if the soap bar size will have the metal covers but I dont think so. There will be a letter added to the models name such as an H which will mean that they are the smaller metal cover. So it will be like 707-H. The exposed pole pieces are on the new 57/66 type pups, not for existing models. I saw 6 different shades of metal covers including shiny brass, chrome and a darker chrome and then each in a brushed version as well. Theres also some interesting Zakk Wylde metal covers coming.



Overall, VERY positive and AWESOME  news, can't wait for NAMM.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 6, 2013)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Or are they making a slightly smaller soapbar? Because if so that would be completely retarded.




Exactly, if this is how things are going down, I shall hate them forever. They CAN make proper-sized pickups. I mean, look at the Thunderbird pickup.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 6, 2013)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> So they're going to have tabs similar in size to the BKP 7 string pups? Then by all means shouldn't we just be able to file the tabs? Or are they making a slightly smaller soapbar? Because if so that would be completely retarded.
> "Oh yeah you guys want a passive sized 7 string pup? Yeah we'll go ahead and make it just a little bit smaller. Fuck you"



That would be fucked haha!

They will be the same size as BKP covers. They are essentially humbuckers epoxied to metal covers with an active circuit somewhere inside.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah it definitely would be fucked!  
But cool this looks promising, I foresee a maple neck-through 7 with an 85-7 and 60-7 with brushed gun metal covers in my future.


----------



## Curt (Jan 6, 2013)

85-7!! Fucking finally...

As for the sizing... go look at ANY 7 string BKP with a cover. seriously not a whole hell of a lot of routing required. I actually have used my dremmel to do these jobs.


----------



## Lilarcor (Jan 6, 2013)

Covered BKPs are pretty much the same size as any other covered humbucker would have if they were available as a 7 string pup. The cover just adds a tiny bit to the size. Covered 6 string pups are also a bit bigger than uncovered ones.

I could swear that a few years ago, when the 707 was the only officially available 7 string pup from them, EMG themselves stated on their website that it was essentially an 85 tweaked for 7 strings.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jan 6, 2013)

This will be great for EMG if they are a direct swap for passives. However, I'd stick with my Dimarzios anyways :3


----------



## MikeyLawless (Jan 6, 2013)

Lilarcor said:


> Covered BKPs are pretty much the same size as any other covered humbucker would have if they were avaible as a 7 string pup. The cover just adds a tiny bit to the size. Covered 6 string pups are also a bit bigger than uncovered ones.
> 
> I could swear that a few years ago, when the 707 was the only officially available 7 string pup from them, EMG themselves stated on their website that it was essentially an 85 tweaked for 7 strings.


Now how would they sell the 85-7 if that fact was still around?


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jan 6, 2013)

^ The 85-7 is featured on a few Schecter new models, the Damien Platinum & the Elite-7 both will have it. So, a trip to GC is not too bad to compare how it differs from a 707.

Will there be an 85-7X as well?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 7, 2013)

> Rusty Cooley rocking his fanned fret sig Dean RC8 loaded with a set *custom EMG 85-8 pickups*.



Maybe we'll be getting these later on?
*
*


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 7, 2013)

I like to look at it from this point of view. Any newer guitar models coming out with the revamped passive sized EMGs will have normal sized routes. So if you do want to ditch actives and go with any other kind of passive, it will be a relatively normal drop and go affair, as opposed to having to route and ruin a guitar. With what you have now, if you want to go active, yes there might be sound routing for certain people, but even after a little routing you still have a passive sized cavity, so not like it some gaudy square hole where your passives will look silly, also this will probably eliminate the need for conversion pickup rings.

All of this will remain to be seen in the near future, and when one of us gets a set and tries it out for themselves


----------



## pawel (Jan 10, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> My understanding was that their goal is to be doing all existing models in the smaller sized metal covers option. Im not sure if the soap bar size will have the metal covers but I dont think so. There will be a letter added to the models name such as an H which will mean that they are the smaller metal cover. So it will be like 707-H. The exposed pole pieces are on the new 57/66 type pups, not for existing models. I saw 6 different shades of metal covers including shiny brass, chrome and a darker chrome and then each in a brushed version as well. Theres also some interesting Zakk Wylde metal covers coming.



Do you know if they are planning to do the 57/66 set with different covers? I could really do with something that won't look horrible on my ESP Eclipse with gold hardware.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 10, 2013)

pawel said:


> Do you know if they are planning to do the 57/66 set with different covers? I could really do with something that won't look horrible on my ESP Eclipse with gold hardware.



Yeah, they are doing a custom shop type thing with covers. All kinds.

By the way, I just got a 57/66 into my Charvel model 5 and they sound killer! You guys will be very impressed by them


----------



## pawel (Jan 11, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> Yeah, they are doing a custom shop type thing with covers. All kinds.
> 
> By the way, I just got a 57/66 into my Charvel model 5 and they sound killer! You guys will be very impressed by them



That's very good news, although they will probably be pretty pricey.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jan 11, 2013)

You had one job, EMG, ONE JOB! And that was to make passive-sized active pickups. And what do you do?

You mess it up.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 12, 2013)

I will admit, I did look at some pics of some square-sized pickup routes.. and they're not as bad as I thought.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 18, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/emgpickups


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jan 18, 2013)

For the lazy, or if you don't have a Facebook account


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jan 19, 2013)

The pickups in this pic ^ above are the new, "passive" sized, 81-7H & 85-7H, and in brushed metal finish. Hopefully they have done the same for the X-series pickups as well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2013)

These are 6 strings, but it's cool to see them using actual screw pole pieces instead of metal slugs.


----------



## Whammy (Jan 24, 2013)

^
The screw version actually look really nice.
Not a fan of the other things


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 24, 2013)

Whammy said:


> ^
> The screw version actually look really nice.
> Not a fan of the other things



Too bad the screw versions are HZ. Unless they have changed up the EMGHZ line then DO NOT WANT. The black 57/66 though....YES


----------



## Whammy (Jan 24, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> Too bad the screw versions are HZ. Unless they have changed up the EMGHZ line then DO NOT WANT.



Didn't say they sound nice. Just look nice haha


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 24, 2013)

Whammy said:


> Didn't say they sound nice. Just look nice haha



And I agree with you on that


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jan 24, 2013)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> The pickups in this pic ^ above are the new, "passive" sized, 81-7H & 85-7H, and in brushed metal finish. Hopefully they have done the same for the X-series pickups as well.


Is the 7h, 7 string humbucker or is it 7 string hetfeild? casue the later would be like the hottest chick you know asking for the d.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 25, 2013)

Dan_Vacant said:


> Is the 7h, 7 string humbucker or is it 7 string hetfeild? casue the later would be like the hottest chick you know asking for the d.



if it were a hetfield it would say JH. The 81-7H/85-7H connotes a 7 string 81/85 with the H (humbucker) size housing

FWIW, there were rumors of a Hetfield 7 set


----------



## mickytee (Jan 25, 2013)

from the EMG Facebook



> We are ecstatic to officially announce the signing of a really fantastic new artist to the EMG roster...Chris Letchford of Scale the Summit!! Chris is a monster player that is very well known for his love of quality instruments and gear so we couldn't be more happy that he has decided to work with us for such an integral part of his sound.
> 
> *As you can see here .strandberg* guitars has announced a that they are now building the CL7 Chris Letchford signature guitar which features the new EMG 81-7H and 85-7H in Brushed Chrome (Stainless Steel).....are you scratching your head yet? Yes, what you are getting a sneak peak of in this picture is the very first set of 'passive sized' non-soapbar EMG 7 string pickups!! You asked for it, we listened!! Hmmm....wonder what else we might be releasing at NAMM? Stay Tuned!*


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jan 25, 2013)

That's ancient dude, check my post ^
Here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...mg-update-passive-sized-coming-sort-3.html#60


----------



## mickytee (Jan 26, 2013)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> That's ancient dude, check my post ^
> Here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...mg-update-passive-sized-coming-sort-3.html#60



yes it is old, but you didnt quote emg when they were elaborating on those passive sized emg-7's...giving more information about it...

the following is quite a bit more expansive than what you posted.
its not a competition dude...its just that no one has posted that excerpt from their facebook page, so i thought i would.

*



As you can see here .strandberg* guitars has announced a that they are now building the CL7 Chris Letchford signature guitar which features the new EMG 81-7H and 85-7H in Brushed Chrome (Stainless Steel).....are you scratching your head yet? Yes, what you are getting a sneak peak of in this picture is the very first set of 'passive sized' non-soapbar EMG 7 string pickups!! You asked for it, we listened!! Hmmm....wonder what else we might be releasing at NAMM? Stay Tuned!

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jan 26, 2013)

mickytee said:


> yes it is old, but you didnt quote emg when they were elaborating on those passive sized emg-7's...giving more information about it...
> 
> the following is quite a bit more expansive than what you posted.
> its not a competition dude...its just that no one has posted that excerpt from their facebook page, so i thought i would.
> ...



Come on man, lighten up, maybe my post sounded too serious, apologies if it did. No problem here 


EMG hasn't posted any details so far, and hasn't updated their web page either , but I found this on the tube.




I am not sure when he says ALL EMG pickups will be available with these metal casings, does this include the 7-strings pickups as well? That would be just awesome! But we NEEEEED more details on the new so-called passive sized 7-strings, the new 85-7 (is there a 85-7 X as well?), and what about the rumor that there will be a 7-string 57/66?????


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2013)

In the NAMM 2013 thread, pictures were posted of metal-covered 7 and 8 string pickups.


----------



## teleofseven (Jan 26, 2013)

i jizz the idea of passive sized 81-7! if they're really going to make them, then i'm all over them!

so fucking what if it isn't the same size as a non-covered 7 string pickup.

same size as BKP covered? hells yeah!


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks like EMG is finally bringing out some passive sized 8 string pickups

Took them a good damn long time to do it though






Taken directly from their Facebook



EMG Pickups said:


> Introducing the 57-8H and 66-8H set!
> 
> (Yes, that means you will soon also be able to get an 81, 85, 89, 60, and 58 as well as all the X versions in a 7 or 8 string 'passive sized' cap in any of our six Metal Works finishes: Chrome, Black Chrome, Gold, Brushed Chrome, Brushed Black Chrome and Brushed Gold)


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 26, 2013)

The future of guitars is looking brighter with everyday that NAMM progresses.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jan 26, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> In the NAMM 2013 thread, pictures were posted of metal-covered 7 and 8 string pickups.



Yep, here:


----------



## teleofseven (Jan 27, 2013)

and emg clarified that yes, the 8string and 7string pickups will be available as passive sized. soooperdooper stoked!


----------



## Rook (Jan 27, 2013)

8 string 57 and 66?

Do I actually _want_ EMG's all of a sudden?


----------



## teleofseven (Jan 27, 2013)

Rook said:


> 8 string 57 and 66?
> 
> Do I actually _want_ EMG's all of a sudden?



yes, yes you do.


----------



## Syriel (Jan 27, 2013)

Fuck yes finally. It seems my RGD is gonna get some EMGs.


----------



## Rook (Jan 27, 2013)

teleofseven said:


> yes, yes you do.



Fuck, for once I need to find an 8 string with passive pickups so I can put these in. For christ's sake.

Or will they do soap bar 57 and 66 8 string sets? That'd be easier.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jan 27, 2013)

Problem is, for the people who have EMG already installed (e.g. moi) in their 7-string, the new size will leave a gap around the pickups. It seems the only solution is a custom made pickup ring by the guys at FretsOnTheNet, here:
Frets On The Net Home

I have already emailed them and they say they can do it once they get the schematics of the new pickups from EMG, and they have already done it for the covered BKPs to fit in EMG's routing.

Any other ideas?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2013)

Wait and see if EMG does soapbars?


----------



## Rook (Jan 27, 2013)

The irony is hilarious 

Seymour Duncan putting out pickups to go in EMG laden guitars so they don't just have to chose a different EMG. New EMG's coming out so people who already have those Duncans can put EMG's in their guitar without routing, but it also means there are more EMG models to chose from meaning the people who already have EMG's don't have to buy pickups from another brand if they want a change, but the new EMG's don't go in the old EMG routes hahahahaha


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2013)

Rook said:


> The irony is hilarious



"Hey, we're releasing passive-sized pickups now!"
"Awesome! So, will those new 66/57 pickups be available as 7 and 8 string soapbars?"
"....Fuck."


----------



## Rook (Jan 27, 2013)

'I don't wanna buy that guitar routed for EMG's cos I wanna put EMG's in it'

Wait what


----------



## Zerox8610 (Jan 27, 2013)

Anyone heard a price for the new style pickups??


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jan 27, 2013)

Zerox8610 said:


> Anyone heard a price for the new style pickups??



I'm not giving myself any false hopes, they're gonna be f...ing expensive. Definitely more expensive than the soapbars 707 ($109) and the 6-string 57& 66 which each go for $129, so maybe $149 for the 7-string 57.




Rook said:


> The irony is hilarious
> 
> Seymour Duncan putting out pickups to go in EMG laden guitars so they don't just have to chose a different EMG. New EMG's coming out so people who already have those Duncans can put EMG's in their guitar without routing, but it also means there are more EMG models to chose from meaning the people who already have EMG's don't have to buy pickups from another brand if they want a change, but the new EMG's don't go in the old EMG routes hahahahaha



 and I also feel a little bit of  and


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jan 27, 2013)

Just in @ the EMG facebook page, the Zakk Wylde new casings will be available in March.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 27, 2013)

Damn Emg's are getting as expensive as BKP. Maybe they should rethink their pricing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 29, 2013)

They start shipping March 2013.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 29, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They start shipping March 2013.



Yep. I get mine in the end of Feb

The 57/66 are the best pickups EMG has to date. So awesome! The most passive sounding to date.


----------



## JaeSwift (Jan 29, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> Yep. I get mine in the end of Feb
> 
> The 57/66 are the best pickups EMG has to date. So awesome! The most passive sounding to date.



Disagree, EMG JH is just too damn impressive.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 29, 2013)

JaeSwift said:


> Disagree, EMG JH is just too damn impressive.



OK fine. It will be the best 7 and 8 string pups to date. I actually havent even tried the JH yet. Have you tried the 57/66 yet? I had my choice recently and got the 57/66 instead but man Ive been dyin to give the JH a go but didnt have a 6 to test em out in. Now I have an old Charvel model 5 and the 57/66 sound amazing in it. The 66 is way higher output than the 57 so I have it as low as it can go.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jan 30, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wait and see if EMG does soapbars?



I emailed EMG sales on Monday, I know they have been just back from NAMM and all, but no replies at all? I just asked a yes or no question.

And what's up with their web page, the last time they updated it was like 6 months ago, the latest news is a new banjo pickup .


----------



## teleofseven (Jan 31, 2013)

they said on their facebook " also yes there are plans to do the 7 & 8 string caps in the regular black caps...they will be coming later in the year."

and

"we have yet to see if we can make the 57/66 in the 7 & 8 string soapbar caps. There may be some complications in the production side of things with the exposed pole pieces. It's on the list of things to try out this year but for the time being the answer is 'No, we don't do that yet but we are looking into it."

they also said about wear on the original gold and chrome covered pickups:
" we did have some issues with the very first JH sets concerning the finish but that has been corrected for a long time. We now use a process that binds to the steel itself instead of just a coating that will wear off. Any regular wear and tear will not damage the finish in the least."

aaannnddduh pricing (my take):

the regular 6 string 81 costs 75&#8364;
gold covered 6 string 81 costs 89&#8364;

that is a 14&#8364; difference.

81-7 costs 79&#8364;

i bet because they're branded as "metal works series" they will cost a little more than that 14&#8364; extra. but surely not over a 100&#8364; per. making them close to BKP. but BKP still cost around 30-40&#8364; more. 

but hey, if you want something special, be prepared to pay some extra. 
WELL worth it in my view. a 100&#8364; for the pickup you really like is right on the money.

and as they said, they may do a passive sized "regular" covered version too. and i think those will be close to the normal prize, if not the same.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Feb 6, 2013)

Sorry if been posted before

Wonder if they'll keep those names? They kinda suck 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152023460659119.501044.92542394118&type=1


----------



## teleofseven (Feb 6, 2013)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Wonder if they'll keep those names? They kinda suck



yeah well, they make perfect sense tho. Electro Magnetic Generator 57 neck 7 string h... 

? what does the H stand for i wonder...

you know it does make 'em sound stupid. should me more like 57-7nc


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Feb 6, 2013)

teleofseven said:


> ...
> what does the H stand for i wonder...
> ...



Humbucker?


----------



## Robby the Robot (Feb 7, 2013)

teleofseven said:


> ? what does the H stand for i wonder...



The 'H' represents the passive sized 7-string humbuckers instead of the regular soapbars.


----------



## teleofseven (Feb 7, 2013)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Humbucker?



no it must be hamburger


----------



## Alex6534 (Mar 12, 2013)

Seriously can't wait for the 57/66 7 string version, I'm slapping them into my 7621 as soon as they go on sale in the UK. Andy James is a big influence on me and his tone recently has been incredible


----------

